# Red Fire Dwarf Gourami



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's my Red Fire Dwarf Gourami named Dream since he looks like a dreamsicle. 

Quite the personality on this guy

IMG_0663 by iadubber, on Flickr

Where he lives

IMG_0642 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Love the pictures and green with envy. and home sick for my tank.


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, I've got jungle Val, more java fern and rotala on the way. Trying to fill it out more.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I think your tank looks GREAT! And that little dwarf Gourami is just precious. Makes me want one! But they don't like the same water conditions as platies, mollies and bettas, so I guess I'm SOL.


----------



## tetrafan01 (Sep 12, 2013)

very nice tank 2 thumbs up water crystal clear


----------

